# Possible to train in stand-up style?



## Tiger_and_Crane (Mar 13, 2004)

Can you guys tell me if there are any "stand-up" style martial arts, like Kenpo or Kung Fu or Hapkido, etc. that would be good to train in to compete in MMA type of events? I'd like to train in something that has good punching and kicking, as well as grappling. I talked to a guy at a kickboxing gym and he said I should take kickboxing, but they don't teach grappling so that's not really what I'm looking for.  I know the guys like in K-1 and Pride don't all just study BJJ right?

Oscar Vitali


----------



## Black Bear (Mar 13, 2004)

Kickboxing, especially muay Thai. Western boxing. Kyuokushinkai karate. Modern hybrid arts like vale tudo and the crazy monkey subsystem which is taught by Straight Blast Gym. For close-quarter/clinch, greco-roman wrestling is the delivery system of choice. "Traditional" Chinese or Japanese stand-up is not seen in MMA. 

Why would you pass up the kb gym for not teaching grappling, if it's stand-up you're looking for? 

K-1's rules are designed to make it a stand-up contest. You won't be seeing a lot of BJJ in there.


----------



## ace (Mar 13, 2004)

Boxing & Kickboxing are better for the Ring.
In MMA it's not about Styels anymore
it's about who is the most complete Fighter.


When Im Training for a cadge Fight I practise Submisson Wrestling/Ju Jitsu &
Kickboxing, I do Road work & Lift Weights.

I train twice a day & eat as healthy as possiable.


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2004)

Tiger_and_Crane said:
			
		

> Can you guys tell me if there are any "stand-up" style martial arts, like Kenpo or Kung Fu or Hapkido, etc. that would be good to train in to compete in MMA type of events? I'd like to train in something that has good punching and kicking, as well as grappling. I talked to a guy at a kickboxing gym and he said I should take kickboxing, but they don't teach grappling so that's not really what I'm looking for.  I know the guys like in K-1 and Pride don't all just study BJJ right?
> 
> Oscar Vitali



Many guys, especially the BJJ guys, crosstrain in Kickboxing or Boxing to supplement their stand up game.  Nowadays, you will rarely see a 1 stlye fighter.  All of them have crosstrained in stand up as well as a grappling art.  If you want to be successful, then doing that is pretty much a requirement.

Mike


----------

